
da Vinci’s Enigma: New Clues to 500-Year-Old Mystery About the Human Heart - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/leonardo-da-vincis-biological-enigma-new-clues-to-a-500-year-old-mystery-about-the-human-heart/
======
bookofjoe
>Genetic and functional insights into the fractal structure of the heart

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2635-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2635-8)

